# Our new pup Sierra at 6 weeks of age



## deanfootlong (May 21, 2012)

Hey guys. My wife and I are bringing home this cutie in two more weeks. I always get excited to see new puppy pics in this forums so its my time to share.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great! Get ready to have your world rocked! In a good way. :

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/life-before-and-after-vizslas.html

Good looking pup.

RBD


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see more pictures! Is the name after the Sierra Mountains? She's adorable.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

OMG .... she is gorgeous! Congrats on your new red dog! Your life will never ever be the same from the moment you bring her home. Enjoy every minute they grow way too fast. I am heading north of us tomorrow to look at a litter of 10 that were born Nov. 16th. There were 7 girls and 3 boys.... our new little girl will be in there somewhere! Then the wait until mid January to be able to bring her home with be excruciating. : Let us know how things progress for you with your new little bundle of energy.


----------



## deanfootlong (May 21, 2012)

hey thanks guys. We have liked the name Sierra for a long time and figured it would be the name of our dog someday. yea, named Sierra for the Sierra Nevadas. its our favorite mountain range and home to one of our favorite camping sites. 

Zdogsmom, we had a very similar situation. 7 girls and 3 boys in her litter and we anticipated the wait to figure out which one was ours for a while. now that we know which one were getting, the anticipation is building up even more and we cant wait any longer!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I know that floor tile! You're so lucky to be getting a pup from Sequoia. She has the best pups. Of course, I *am* a bit biased because that's where our Riley girl is from. 

Enjoy your nights of peaceful sleep for the next two weeks.


----------



## deanfootlong (May 21, 2012)

yep I thought you were going to chime in and say something about the location! We feel very lucky to be bringing home a little one from sequoia.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations, deanfootlong and Mrs.!! Sierra is just beautiful!! I'm very happy for you! You life is going to be enriched in ways you cannot even imagine now... and for the next 12 to 15 years!! Aren't you lucky?! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats! I recognize that tile too! We have a puppy from RDR too, but our pup is from Kiowa. He is 11 months old. Congratulations!


----------

